# Ryonet Screen Printing Packages?



## MVP J (Aug 29, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if you would recommend buying equipment packages through Ryonet? I am currently only doing plastisol heat transfers but want to get into direct silk screening too and expand my business.

Thanks.


----------



## scott22 (Feb 20, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing. I'm just getting into the screen printing world, and need equipment. Hopefully someone with info will post!


----------



## Reddawgs (Mar 26, 2008)

I bought the premier 6/4 with joystick registration with the epson R-1800 and fastrip you will need everything in the package and more. They are a little slow on the shipping took about 3 and half weeks to get everything, but its a nice package.

Greg


----------



## Matto (Sep 28, 2007)

Spend the money up front and buy a package with a good press. do not skimp and buy one of thier cheap presses, you will end up like I am and hate it. I love screen printing but the 4/2 table top press I bought really makes it frustrating and expensive at times. Go with a hopkins or workhorse package and you will not be let down like me. Hope this helps and wish I would have found this forum before I bought!


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

shop the packages, not all the presses through them are junk. I bought the hopkins 6/4 with joystick micros and have been very happy. Ask for Mark, he is outstanding for customer service and takes the time to answer any questions you have.


----------



## balkx2 (Jan 14, 2008)

I am about to lease equipment and will be using them as a vendor. I'm going with the lowrider package for the space saving. They seem to be a good solid supplier and they also have a lot of videos on youtube. That's where i found out about there presses. here is the link. YouTube - The Riley Hopkins Press for screen printing


----------



## Matto (Sep 28, 2007)

I use Ryonet as a primary vendor as well. They have great service and decent prices. I just would not recomend thier economy presses at all what so ever. Stick with the Hopkins or Workhorse packages they offer.


----------



## MVP J (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks to those who responded! Appreciate the info.


----------



## theSandwichman (Feb 28, 2008)

We bought the Screen Printing 101 Complete Instructional DVD from Ryonet and we highly recommand it. Our plan is to buy the 4 colors/1 station package with a upgrade for a Riley Hopkins press... can't wait!

Good luck


----------



## merc476 (Mar 28, 2008)

I just pruchased the 4/4 riley hopkins package and I am very happy with it. I have NEVER done screen printing in my life and only a week into setting up the machine, i made my first print order! Came out nice. The only thing i'm having trouble with are stuff that I overlooked on the dvd that are VERY important. Watch the dvd and watch it a few times. I was so woried about how to make the screens and that turned out to be the easy part. Registering the job is what screwed me up the most at first. Again, WATCH THE DVD!


----------



## balkx2 (Jan 14, 2008)

If you are starting a business with screen printing i suggest going straight to a 6/4 press. 4 colors will not cut it on some jobs specially if you need a white underbase then you just have 3 colors to work with.


----------



## MVP J (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah, my plan was to buy the DVD first but I wanted to make sure that some were in fact buying their equipment from them. Thanks!


----------



## MVP J (Aug 29, 2007)

How about the dryer (Little Buddy)? Is it any good? Do you have to run the shirts through more than once or does it cure the ink in 1 run?


----------



## Matto (Sep 28, 2007)

MVP J said:


> How about the dryer (Little Buddy)? Is it any good? Do you have to run the shirts through more than once or does it cure the ink in 1 run?


 
I have the little black body and it works fine for 1 run through.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

I bought the Econo package, with a 4/1 Riley Hopkins instead of the cheaper press, so far I am very happy with it, and Mark is very nice and helpful.
Also the DVDs included in the package are very VERY instructive.
Good luck.


----------



## kpargoiip4 (Dec 14, 2007)

Good business. Fast Shipping. Good customer support. Charge restocking fee on returns which I felt was unnecessary but maybe Im out of place with the little details. JustMY2cents

Kyle


----------



## spunkyoreo (Feb 21, 2008)

I have heard nothing but good things about their equipment and customer service. I did not personaly purchase equipment through them, but wish I would have. Not getting much help from my supplier as a newbie. I get more from this forum and direct from from Ryonet's web site. Research your equipment purchases, don't skimp! It's not worth it in the long run you end up spending more to save that initial buck! Think long term, you'll be glad you did!


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

I bought the semi pro 6-2 color press and i am happy but when i did my first two color job i instantly regreted not getting the micro registration like everyone on the forum said to get. but when you dont have the money you dont. i got my first big job which will be done on the press with a flash dryer and no conver which they said it can be done so i will put it the test 600 shirts 1 color. lets see how long it will take. 

OH! i was very happy with the service and got my press in 4 days


----------



## JAGGER72 (Jan 22, 2010)

2STRONG said:


> I bought the semi pro 6-2 color press and i am happy but when i did my first two color job i instantly regreted not getting the micro registration like everyone on the forum said to get. but when you dont have the money you dont. i got my first big job which will be done on the press with a flash dryer and no conver which they said it can be done so i will put it the test 600 shirts 1 color. lets see how long it will take.
> 
> OH! i was very happy with the service and got my press in 4 days


 hi, i'll be getting my semi pro 6/2 in a week or so, i was wondering how has your experience been with it , any problems, over all do you like the press, thank for your in put


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

JAGGER72 said:


> hi, i'll be getting my semi pro 6/2 in a week or so, i was wondering how has your experience been with it , any problems, over all do you like the press, thank for your in put


Well my experiance with it was pretty good. My only complaint was the set up with aligning up the screen with the pallet. It took me awhile I could have just been me not knowing which Way to turn the bolt. And I did do the 600 shirts with the flash which I don't recomend but I was able to pay about half of what I paid for the package with that order. I'm off to bed it's been a long day I'll chime in again tomorrow. If you have any questions ask away.


----------



## chard (Oct 14, 2008)

can you send me some pics of the printed shirt using the 6c/2s silver press?thanks

[email protected]


----------



## magnumopus (Jan 13, 2010)

I bought the Screen Printing Starter kit, from Ryonet, Its great for 1-90 prints. I am using a technique I learned in a class i took in highschool for 2 color prints on a 1 color station. I use it to print custom orders for my clients.

Also I HIGHLY recommend purchasing screens from Pocono Mt. Screen Supplies they are great, fast delivery, and GREAT quality screens. I just started purchasing from them a month or so ago. They have sales about once a month and offer promo codes to returning customers.

But back to the kit, this package that I bought from Ryonet has been great, so far no problems to report, I bought their eco-line kit, was definitely worth the few extra bucks. Its also a great selling point to have green chemicals and inks.

Hope this helps any future decisions, I know its not a shop kit, but it does the job for smaller orders.


----------



## JAGGER72 (Jan 22, 2010)

check it this package ill be getting, there giveing me that 2 day class for free,that was $350, there giving the shipping for free that was $300, and im getting the corel drawx4 $250 , it was like $400 or 450 . im going to add all six micros , going to see if i can get a deal on them, buy 4 get 2 free, lol will see, what do you guys think. oh im getting the blackmax system it was $1200 im getting it for $1000, and i know guys alot of people say if your going to spend the kind of money, try to get quailty used eqipment, but i just feel me comfortable knowing that i have everthing new and all i need to make a go at this. i dont want someone elses headache, and there will time in the future to reinvest. and get a more professioanl set in the future. i hope i have that problem ​ 

1008P 
​​1.000 185.07 185.07​ 
Semi-Pro Plus 6X2 Screen Printing Kit: List $2195;

* Add Press Choice: LG6x2 or Upgrade
* Add Curing Choice: LGFL1800 or BBCLC-2200
* Add Exp Choice: RXP2536 or RXP2536LID, X-Vactor
* Add Supply Options 1008PPK or (1008PWK for $99 Enviro Upgrade)
Whse: 010
DVD101 ​



1.000 COMPONENT​ 
Screen Printing 101 DVD

Whse: 010
DVDPROMO ​



1.000 COMPONENT​ 
Ryonet Promo & Bonus Instructi

Whse: 010
GPSCPQ ​



6.000 COMPONENT​ 
GOOP SCOOP 10"

Whse: 010
IIUCC-10PK ​



1.000 COMPONENT​ 
10 Ultimate Cleanup Cards - Sample Pack

Whse: 010
S957 ​



1.000 COMPONENT​ 
Sprayway Screen Opener

Whse: 010
SC16 ​



1.000 COMPONENT​ 
16" Dual Edge Emulsion Coater

Whse: 010
SC60 ​



1.000 COMPONENT​ 
Sprayway C60 Ink Cleaner 16oz

Whse: 010
SQ7010 ​



6.000 COMPONENT
10 " 70 Durometer Squeegee​ 
TS1416B ​


25.000 COMPONENT​ 
14x16 Black Test Pellon

Whse: 010
TS1416W ​



25.000 COMPONENT​ 
14x16 White Test Pellon

Whse: 010
WP8.5X14 ​



0.500 COMPONENT​ 
R-Film WP Positive 8.5x14 100p

Whse: 010
ZP719-2X55WHITE ​



1.000 COMPONENT​ 
Screen Tape 2" Wide Low Adhesive

Whse: 010
LG6X2 ​



1.000 879.99 879.99​ 
6 Color 2 Station Silver Press

Whse: 010
1008PPK ​



1.000 250.00 250.00​ 
Semi Pro Plus Plastisol Supplies

Whse: 010
CCKITSP ​



1.000 COMPONENT​ 
CCI Textile Chemical Starter Kit​
1 Quart of DXP Emulsion
16 Oz Screen Wash 147
1 Container of ER4 Emulsion Remover (4oz Makes 1 QT)
16oz Liqua-Haze 950 Haze Remover
1 Container of Ryo Fab 90 Degreaser- (4 oz Makes 1 QT)
1 Red Coat Block Out
1 Hand Pro Cleaner
1 Can Top Bond Mist
2 Spray Nozzles
2 Scrub Pads​​​


2 Push/Pull Caps​

IC CURABLE REDUCER PINT

Whse: 010
IC54D-16CQ ​​




1.000 COMPONENT​ 
IC RYONET WHITE QT.

Whse: 010
IC717LFQ ​



1.000 COMPONENT​ 
IC 700 SERIES JET BLACK QT.

Whse: 010
IC723LFP ​



1.000 COMPONENT​ 
IC 700 SERIES LEMON YELLOW PIN

Whse: 010
IC746LFP ​



1.000 COMPONENT​ 
IC 700 SCARLET PINT

Whse: 010
IC766LFP ​



1.000 COMPONENT​ 
IC 700 ROYAL BLUE PINT

Whse: 010
IC773LFP ​



1.000 COMPONENT​ 
IC 700 KELLY GREEN PINT

Whse: 010
W2024110 ​



6.000 COMPONENT​ 
Wood Screen 20x24 OD 110W

Whse: 000
BBCLC-2200 ​



1.000 525.00 525.00​ 
BBC 18x18 Afford-a-Flash, 120V, 2223W, 18.5 amps with stand

Whse: 010
RXP2536 ​



1.000 489.95 489.95
25x36" Aluminum Exposure Unit​ 
SSSUPPLY ​


1.000 109.95 109.95​ 
Super Size Supply Pack

Whse: 010
3012 ​



1.000 COMPONENT​ 
Light Safe Yellow Bulb

Whse: 010
CCTBMIST ​



1.000 COMPONENT​ 
CCI Mist Adhesive (13 oz can)

Whse: 010
DVDADV ​



1.000 COMPONENT​ 
Advanced Screen Printing & Special Effects SeminarDVD 2 Discs

Whse: 010
REQC200003 ​



1.000 COMPONENT​ 
ExposureCalculator w/StepWedge Guide & Instructions

Whse: 010
S909 ​



1.000 COMPONENT​ 
HD Orange Power Degreaser

Whse: 010
SQ7015 ​



1.000 COMPONENT​ 
15" 70 Durometer Squeegee

Whse: 010
SQ705 ​



1.000 COMPONENT​ 
5" 70 Durometer Squeegee

Whse: 010
THERMOLABEL5 ​



1.000 COMPONENT​ 
Thermolabel 290-330F 16-pack

Whse: 010
TS1416B ​



50.000 COMPONENT
14x16 Black Test Pellon​ 
14x16 White Test Pellon

Whse: 010
WP8.5X14 ​​




0.500 COMPONENT​ 
R-Film WP Positive 8.5x14 100p

Whse: 010
ZP719-2X55WHITE ​



2.000 COMPONENT​ 
Screen Tape 2" Wide Low Adhesive

Whse: 010
RIPCOMBOBLK1400 ​



1.000 999.99 999.99​ 
Blackmax 1400 Package

Whse: 010
ACCURIP ​



1.000 COMPONENT​ 
AccuRip - Standard

Whse: 010
EP1400BLK1 ​



1.000 COMPONENT​ 
EPSON 1400 RYONET BLACKMAX DYE CART 1 YELLOW

Whse: 010
EP1400BLK2 ​



1.000 COMPONENT​ 
EPSON 1400 RYONET BLACKMAX DYE CART 2 BLACK

Whse: 010
EP1400BLK3 ​



1.000 COMPONENT​ 
EPSON 1400 RYONET BLACKMAX DYE CART 3 L.CYAN

Whse: 010
EP1400BLK4 ​



1.000 COMPONENT​ 
EPSON 1400 RYONET BLACKMAX DYE CART 4 L.MAGENTA

Whse: 010
EP1400BLK5 ​



1.000 COMPONENT
EPSON 1400 RYONET BLACKMAX DYE CART 5 MAGENTA​ 
EP1400BLK6 ​


1.000 COMPONENT​ 
EPSON 1400 RYONET BLACKMAX DYE CART 6 CYAN

Whse: 010
EPSON1400 ​



1.000 COMPONENT​ 
Epson 1400 Printer

Whse: 010
PROCESSDVD ​



1.000 COMPONENT​ 
Fundamentals of Four Color Pro

Whse: 010
SPECDVD ​



1.000 COMPONENT​ 
Specialty Printing DVD

Whse: 010
USB6FT ​



1.000 COMPONENT​ 
6' USB 2.0 CABLE

Whse: 010
WP13X18 ​



1.000 COMPONENT​ 
R-Film WP Positive 13x18 100pk

Whse: 010
WP8.5X14 ​



1.000 COMPONENT​ 
R-Film WP Positive 8.5x14 100p

Whse: 010
ICCBKITQT-S ​



1.000 49.00 49.00​ 
IC Plastisol Color Boost! Kit

Whse: 010
IC1110LFQ ​



1.000 COMPONENT​ 
IC CURABLE REDUCER QUART

Whse: 010
IC723LFQ ​



1.000 COMPONENT
IC 700 SERIES LEMON YELLOW QT​ 
IC746LFQ ​


1.000 COMPONENT​ 
IC 700 SCARLET QT

Whse: 010
IC766LFQ ​



1.000 COMPONENT​ 
IC 700 ROYAL BLUE QT

Whse: 010
IC773LFQ ​



1.000 COMPONENT​ 
IC 700 KELLY GREEN QT

Whse: 010
TEMPGUN ​



1.000 84.95 80.70​ 
Digital Laser Thermometer

Whse: 010
CDX4-UG ​



1.000 249.00 249.00​ 
CorelDRAW X4 Software Suite (Competitive Upgrade Version, SAVE!)

Whse: 010
CORELDVD ​



1.000 79.95 0.00​ 
CorelDRAW for Screen Printers DVD .Over 2 and a half hours of​
instruction!
​​Washington Freight Shipping ​



299.55​ 
Washington Freight Shipping

Limited Free Freight Offer ​



299.55-
Limited Free Freight Offer​ 
CL21910NY ​


1.000 350.00 350.00​ 
Screen Printing Class, Long Island, NY​
Fri & Sat FEB 19th & 20th 9am-5pm
Contact: Greg Greco at 516.967.0646 [email protected]
Class Address: 565 Broad Hollow rd. Farmingdale NY, 11735
Flight & Airport Info:
Airports JFK: 30 min
Laguardia: 30-40 min
ISP: 20 min
Hotel Options.
Hilton
598 Broad Hollow Road
Melville, NY 11747
Get Directions
(631) 845-1000
Marriot
Republic Airport
2 Marriott Plaza, Farmingdale Long Island, NY 11735
Get Directions
(631) 847-0010
Broadway motor Inn
Rte 110
Farmingdale, NY 11735
Get Directions
(631) 249-2810​​Credit For East Class Tuition ​



350.00-
Credit For East Class Tuition​ 
Net Amount: 3,818.65​

Less Discount: 0.00
Freight: 0.00
Sales Tax: 0.00
Estimate Total: 3,818.65​​​


----------



## lisa's t-shirt (May 8, 2010)

No don't do it through ryonet!!! They will sell you everything at a hight price and then ask you is you want to take there classes witch are a ripoff also they make you pay alot to take there classes and don't even show you anything they just tell you to get corel and let you put ink on a shirt with a screen already set up for you.rip off!, and all there so called top of the line screen printing supplys are a sham! I got there infered flash dryer and it did not even work as well as the other one i got for 250 from susies online off ebay. You can type in anything you need on google and get it for cheaper and better quality! I fell into the ryonet scam and when i got going i found that there gear was cheap made and high prices. Just a rip off and all there stuff is no better than anything half the price.


----------



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

my goodness, youve only made two posts and both of them were bashing ryonet...


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

I have been dealing with Ryonet for a couple years now and have only experienced honesty and integrity!


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

doskalata said:


> my goodness, youve only made two posts and both of them were bashing ryonet...


 
yeah sounds like maybe by ryonet you mean YOU are a sham....

welcome to the forum btw hahaha

my silverpress 4-1 is great but i wish i would have got a 4-2.... moving my flash dryer/ curing oven (using the flash to cure) is a pain in the _ _ _


----------



## StampedTees (Jun 15, 2011)

our first press was the 6-2 package with 18x18 flash and we made great shirts with it. 

Ryonet has always been good to us and they gave two classes for free. Thought they were good and the instructor was able to answer everything we had questions about. (thanks Gregg) I don't know why people feel that they need to come out of nowhere to bash Ryonet on forums that clearly support them.

If you're going to voice such a negative opinion at least give specifics in why you thought the experience was negative. And be around for more than one post so you have ANY credibility. 

for shame Lisa's t-shirt .. for shame!


----------



## Ball Fish (Jun 14, 2006)

I've ordered from Ryonet a couple times but I use my local supplier who's a little cheaper. The thing I didn't like with Ryonet they give or sell your info to other companies. Last time I ordered I had a call the next day from a promotional product vendor who insisted I needed his services and that my customers wanted specialty printed items (I only do apparel). This guy was rude and would not take no for an answer till i had to cut him short and hang up.


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

^^ so THATS how they got my number! lucky for me they DID take no for an answer, rather easily actually. the hard part was actually talking to a real person. Thier automated system called me a few times and hung up on me before i could get a real person (talking about that promotion company here not ryonet)


----------



## vett (Oct 1, 2011)

I highly recomend Ryonet we started out with the hoby press kit. less then a year ago and this month we bought the 4 color 2 station press. in time i know i will go bigger but for know it works. There service and product is the best that i have found in the us and canada. and they stand behind there product. refunds no problems. The help line the best and they do not stop till they have an answer. go for it you will not regret it


----------



## VivaMerch (Jul 2, 2012)

Bought a big shop package from them. Great equipment & supplies. Awesome customer service. Also did a great job at price-matching (and beating) other suppliers who were selling the same goods.


----------



## steve420 (Jan 14, 2010)

I bought the semi pro package (6 color 2 station press) and also got the little buddy 240v dryer from them and Have had no complaints at all. My next purchase will be the micro registration for the silver press. I also took their class that they gave me for free. It was well worth the trip to New York, and Greg Greco, who runs that class is a great instructor.


----------



## Drewsmom (Sep 6, 2012)

Ryonet Rocks. I bought the WIN 4 x 4 and LOVE it. If you look under the section Business Packages, they have package deals if you want them. The WIN 4 x 1 is much cheaper but can be upgraded to the 4x4 later for $300.00 or so, if cost is a factor. The advantage of looking at the business package section, even if you don't want to buy a package, is that you see what the manufacturer feels is necessary for a smooth process. Plus they have tons of videos on their site so you can get a lot of great info, tips and tidbits for free, (and watch them over and over if you are a slow learner like me  ) I found their techs to be friendly and a wealth of info, and the shipping worked fine for me. I actually had to ask them to delay by one day. Good luck and keep me posted on what you decide to do


----------



## Rdcis85 (Apr 8, 2013)

I bought a silver press from Ryonet to start a 4x2. I have been pretty happy with it but my wife and I have begun to outwork it and will be upgrading to a Hopkins Press soon!


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah we bought a Ryonet 4x4 full package as well. Very pleased with the service.


----------

